# Tha RootzWiki icons - EXCLUSIVE icon pack!



## ThaPHLASH

word up RW...

Looking to expose that baller status? 
Well i gat just the thing... this is pretty much the first time doing a exclusive icon pack for a specific community...

So to thank you for being part of this little experiment, i will giveaway a few packs by selecting some of the commentators below...

..... if you have ideas please share them as well!!!!)

*Tha RootzWiki* android icon pack... 









one of a kind!


If you can't wait the FULL pack is available in exchange of a beer...


----------



## CaptTrips

Pretty sweet man, and what a nice gesture!  Nice job!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

CaptTrips said:


> Pretty sweet man, and what a nice gesture!  Nice job!


Thx, just having fun really... playing around and stuff....


----------



## Krymsyn

Have loved your work, and pimped it as well on Twitter. Count me in on the drawing, I'd love a copy of those.


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Krymsyn said:


> Have loved your work, and pimped it as well on Twitter. Count me in on the drawing, I'd love a copy of those.


thanks man! Good looking out!!


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD

Looks amazing. Looking forward to using these and getting the word out


----------



## Smok3d

Damn these icons are tight as fuark!!!!! Not going to lie but I would sport these no questions asked.


----------



## Tarkus.Z

Good job. I Just had to laugh.


----------



## D3fault121

Look good. You make some amazing icons... Personally I really like the shag carpet ones.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## gardobus

Your icon packs always amaze me. Such quality!


----------



## 1techydude

These are freakin hawt! That is all...kthnxbai


----------



## ssethv

Hot for sure man!!! keep it up... I could def pimp those out  count me in!!


----------



## sstockman

nice. thx for putting on the drawing


----------



## Lopedog

Definitely some nice work. Well all your work is cool.


----------



## Stetsonaw

Awesome! Love having a chance to win something!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Thx for the amazing responses everyone... im thinking to give some out in a day or two max... so it wont be super long of a wait..!!


----------



## irishmyles003

Love all your icon packs their ThaPlash! Great, great stuff. Can't wait for some of your upcoming icon packs like ThaAmerica one. I'm rocking Tha Metal icon pack atm. RootzWiki has an amazing themer on their hands.


----------



## LowFire

Very nice and impressive!


----------



## Smok3d

Super quality stuff from ThaPHLASH. Everything this man touches turns into gold!


----------



## kali77

Amazing quality! Really enjoy your work.


----------



## jaydude28

Very cool looking icons.. count me in on a giveaway


----------



## TDubKong

Those are very nice. Are you also going to make "Sully" icons? Count me in too...........You have Captain America icons working? IronMan? Awesome!!! +1
I've seen a lot of your other icons. you do awesome work brudda


----------



## TDubKong

Accidentally hit quick reply twice. 
Hey wait...does this mean im double entered for the contest? Saweeet!! lol


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

Those look really good

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## JB2005

Very nice

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Thx! for tha love!


----------



## gardobus

congrats you lucky bastards


----------



## Mustang302LX

You must never sleep! You always put out sick icons for all sorts of different tastes!!


----------



## SyNiK4L

wow im deff gonna have to pick this one up. Unless u wanna give a staff discount :wink2: lawl :-D


----------



## ThaPHLASH

random giveaway... winners privately contacted...


----------



## Stetsonaw

I think you should!!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

ill give them another 2 days... then....


----------



## gardobus

Not that I wish bad on anyone but I hope some of them don't claim them *evil laugh*


----------



## Smok3d

Yeah, would love a chance to hopefully win these exclusive icons!


----------



## kali77

Sweet!! Email coming. Thanks Phlash!!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

ok well ... so far i have a few winners that collected...


----------



## Lopedog

I think the redraw idea is a great idea. 

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## Neogenx

Missed this! Damn, those Icon's are pretty sick, great job creating them!!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

thx.. they have till midnight...


----------



## kali77

Thanks again Phlash!! Here is a quick screenshot I just threw together. Obviously just did it real quick, but going to work on a more complete rootzwiki theme tomorrow :tongue2:


----------



## ThaPHLASH

winners privately contacted....


----------



## Neogenx

Will we be able to purchase these in the future if wanting to?


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Of course...


Neogenx said:


> Will we be able to purchase these in the future if wanting to?


----------



## Stetsonaw

ThaPHLASH said:


> Here are the 4 re-draw winners...
> 
> contact me via email, see top of thread... include your RW user name please..
> 
> -Smok3d
> -Krymsyn
> -CaptTrips
> -D3fault121


Well poop. Congrats to the winners! I hope you guys don't show up again! :grin2:


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Who knows right? ... who knows...


----------



## Neogenx

Awesome, thanks ThaPHLASH. I'll be def considering buying them..


----------



## ThaPHLASH

im open to give discounts.. just PM me...


----------



## Neogenx

:grin3: sweet, thats nice of you!


----------



## Stetsonaw

I might just pick it up if I don't win them in the next drawing... that is if people don't claim them again!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

hummm ...

maybe ill do those icons in another color to match the new RW themes


----------



## gardobus

ooooooooooooooo *excited*


----------



## Stetsonaw

would match my theme... well, at least be close!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

New Style!!!... they now come in two colors to match the new RootzWiki (See top of thread).... try the new samples... And for those who have already acquired this great set, simply re-download from your account on my site!


----------



## gardobus

Damn, DO WANT


----------



## Stetsonaw

Those blue ones match my theme perfectly... like, can not get better!


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Stetsonaw said:


> Those blue ones match my theme perfectly... like, can not get better!


would love to see screenshots...


----------



## Stetsonaw

Wow, I fail at that post! Laptop screen needs calibrated! Yours are cyan, lol, my theme is 0099ff, so closeish, but oh so far.


----------



## itsTreyG

Thanks. They look good. Gonna put these to use real soon.


----------



## javaman

Nice work!


----------



## Stetsonaw

So have the latest winner's all claimed their prize?


----------



## Tahl

Looks good, I've always wondered.. The SU icon.. is that intended for StumbleUpon or sudo or what? Icon guide.. I needs one =(


----------



## ThaPHLASH

stumble upon...
you can check the guide right here... http://www.thaicon.t...icate.com/2010/



Tahl said:


> Looks good, I've always wondered.. The SU icon.. is that intended for StumbleUpon or sudo or what? Icon guide.. I needs one =(


----------



## Tahl

ThaPHLASH said:


> stumble upon...
> you can check the guide right here... http://www.thaicon.thasyndicate.com/2010/


Much <3. I've always wondered what a lot of the icons that people themed were.


----------



## neur0tk

Those icons are pimp I need to purchase the icon pack soon









Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Workin on a plan to to get the FULL pack available here... yup.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

I still think these are the best ones to date. Good work and always look forward to your newest creations even when the are a little out of the norm (kinda the point right?)


----------



## juv3

They're ugly lol

Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Yup! its all about experimenting and doing what i like... The more i make icons and the more i get weird ideas... i love it!!!



Darknight42020 said:


> I still think these are the best ones to date. Good work and always look forward to your newest creations even when the are a little out of the norm (kinda the point right?)


----------



## The_Biz

Funny, I just read an article on you last night and it seems you're now all over. Your icon sets are pretty fresh I think.


----------



## ThaPHLASH

Thx man... I appreciate it











The_Biz said:


> Funny, I just read an article on you last night and it seems you're now all over. Your icon sets are pretty fresh I think.


----------

